

Magic Leap wants developers to mix the virtual with reality - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2931972/opensource-subnet/magic-leap-wants-developers-to-mix-the-virtual-with-reality.html

======
loureed69
Magic Leap's virtual reality puts virtual elements into the real world by
creating a plasma of photons modified to create a mixed reality when they hit
the observers retina, making determining the line between virtual and reality
indistinguishable. Magic Leap is preparing to release an SDK based on Unity
and Unreal to onboard developers.

